

OkCvpid - pluies
http://plui.es/OkCvpid/

======
orijing
Just be careful not to get sued. Now that OKCupid is owned by eharmony (or
some other big company--I forgot), they're more likely to enforce their
trademarks and such. Or else, they lose it.

Funny idea--how did you come up with it?

~~~
pluies
I'm just doing it for the fun; if OkCupid comes to know about it and ask me to
remove it (through a courteous email, or something stronger like a DMCA notice
or a Cease and Desist), I will comply asap.

I don't remember exactly how I came up with it. I was trying to find a better
way to show my CV and browsing OkCupid at the same time I guess :)

------
citricsquid
> Pets projects

My cat is a master coder!

(the phrase is pet, not pets :p)

~~~
pluies
Damn! The original OkCupid field was "Pets", I didn't change it carefully
enough. Thanks :)

------
p4bl0
I like what you did here. I sincerely hope you'll find your dream-job (if I
can call it that way)! Good luck! :-)

------
eiji
The page has a small bug with JavaScript disabled.

------
justinxreese
_slow clap_

------
mtklein
I wanted it to be in Latin...

